# need help trying to hack unit



## SemperFi (Oct 2, 2003)

I had a drive in one of my units acting goofy so I decided to put in a new drive. I didn't image the old drive as I had imaged it just after the 6.2a upgrade before I hacked it. 

Anyhow I put the image on the drive and got bash access and tried to patch my tivoapp. The script says the tivoapp isn't virgin and didn't upgrade the tivoapp. I just went through this a couple of weeks ago and had the same problem. that time I took tivoapp from my other tivo and things worked like a charm. I don't understand what is different this time but I can't patch tivoapp. Any suggestions as to how I can get on with this upgrade. It is a hdvr2 direct tivo. I haven't hooked it to the satellite yet would this cause this error: Abort: expected 0x50400009 but got 0x033cc821 @ 0x0047421C 

I just thought of this but I haven't ran 51 killer on it yet either. Could that be my problem? Definitely could use some help if anyone has any ideas.


----------



## SemperFi (Oct 2, 2003)

This is really starting to pi$$ me off. I have tried every copy of tivoapp I have anywhere to patch with superpatch. I finally paid $40 for instant cake version 6.2a and just tried to run superpatch on in and recieved the following error. At offset 0x0047421c, expected 0x50400009 but got 0x033cc821
Aborting... You need a virgin tivoapp to patch. Same error and number that I have had on all my virgin copies of tivoapp. I am at a loss. 

I ran 51 killer first then superpatch I am going to reimage the drive and do superpatch first. Anyone have any ideas?


----------



## T1V0 (Jun 14, 2006)

bad copy 'n paste? who knows, you didn't provide much information

the location/patch you list is not part of the superpatch, but rather part of the 'xm-radio' patch for 6.2a

51killer has absolutely nothing to do with tivoapp

download a fresh copy of your patch files and try again

the error you received means the patch script looked at the specified location in tivoapp, and didn't find what it was looking for. so, you've either got a bad patch file, bad patch address or original value, or you're not looking at the tivoapp you think you are


----------



## SemperFi (Oct 2, 2003)

Well I can stop pulling out my hair. I just reimaged the drive with instant cake and applied the superpatch and it went well. Finally!

Thanks T1V0 for the help. I think I added the xm lines to the superpatch script a couple of years ago when I hacked all my units to 6.2a. 

The only thing I did different this time from earlier this evening is I reimaged the drive and ran superpatch first. I could have sworn I did that a couple of days ago. I don't know I am just happy to be past this point. hopefully the rest will go smoothly.


----------

